# 72 LeMans i think



## harry_ss (Apr 26, 2015)

Well this car was actually a gift from 1 year ago so i cant complain about it. Its a 1972 Lemans i think because it was a 350 with automatic. The previous owner did the restoration on the frame (sandblast and all new body mounts etc) and some job on the body.
Right now the car is in sheet metal work (finishing what the last owner started)
These pictures shows how the car was like 3 years ago and some are from 1 year when i recieved the pontiac, it has some weird blue color on it which i hate but the good news is that it has a lot of work already done, so im very happy.


----------



## harry_ss (Apr 26, 2015)

I can only upload 5 pictures...
well here you can see the horrible blue color that the previous owner seems to love but it will be repainted black..


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, I've read that in '72 the GTO was just an option on the Lemans. The GTO fenders had vents behind the wheel opening. This front end was also available on the Lemans wagon. 

The base engine was a 400 with 7K3 heads. Both a D-port and a round port 455 were options. :smile2:


----------



## harry_ss (Apr 26, 2015)

thats correct it was an option.
I really like the plain fender like the 71´s so im thinking on delete those vents and my car will look like a 71..
This is just an idea.. what do you think about it?


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Like all the GTO's before it, the '72's were used on the dragstrip. We saw this 1st one, a national record holder, run at the Cajuns in '78.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

harry_ss said:


> thats correct it was an option.
> I really like the plain fender like the 71´s so im thinking on delete those vents and my car will look like a 71..
> This is just an idea.. what do you think about it?


No, I'd use the '72 fenders with vents--one year only--I think they are cool. :cool


----------



## harry_ss (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nice pictures Oldskool!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The GTO nose was an option on the Lemans. With a 350, if original, its not a GTO. You can get the factory documents on your car through Pontiac Historical Services (PHS) and it will tell you the history of your car as built by Pontiac.

Looks solid. I would leave the fender vents. Only year to have them and last year of that body style as the bodies changed for 1973.


----------

